# New boarder need help with board selection from the Vets.



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

id say get the stairmaster. great board from what ive heard/


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

ya stairmaster has good reviews but look into the GNU Riders Choice BTX, its a great all mountain board and performs well in the park.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

thanks for the help guys, I'm reviewing any suggestions.


----------

